# Question about Getting RIL from this source?



## charge5150 (Oct 9, 2011)

On this web site ( http://www.justanswer.com/sip/samsung/electronics?r=ppc|ga|2|HI+-+Appliances|Samsung+-+1&JPKW=samsung%20technician&JPDC=S&JPST=&JPAD=10586032978&JPMT=b&JPNW=g&JPAF=txt&JPCD=20120120&JPRC=1&JPOP=Janine_TechChat_Control&gclid=CN23raqu-a0CFakbQgod7UvZtA  ) click mobil tab for droid help

I asked about getting the RIL for the charge but before I can speak with the Samsung Dev they want a 28 dollar deposit to pay them. I am willing to pay, granted if he ( 3 android devs on at most times) can help. According to the reply post they would be willing to work with me on it or he had an answer for me. My problem is I am no Dev and I don't know what I would need to show the rep ( timedroids github or something) to see if he can help. 

Or do you guys think this is a scam? It show the devs education and department at Samsung but I do not know if this is legit. Like I said, I will pay for it but I need help getting the proper information to present the dev, I don't have to pay if I don't like his answer but. I can't tell if he gives me junk code and I pay him 28 bucks. 

What do you guys think!?


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

From what I know, most source is from Samsung Korea. Samsung US has access to it, and as far as I know, can build from it and also work on coding themselves. However, the most complete source tree will likely always be somewhere close to Samsung HQ across the sea. Also, I highly doubt that Samsung would release the Charge RIL source. Not to be pessimistic, but that is probably one of the more proprietary items outside of their TouchWiz software.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Why would you even believe something like that? Just looks really sketchy to me...

We have this RIL source over here in Nigeria for your Droid Charge but it will take 50 installments of $1000 in order to ship it over there...


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

I say don't pay. Its a scam. There is no way that the ril is available to them from Samsung and not already public for all of us. Usually the the RIL is developed by either the open source community or a subsidiary/affiliate of Samsung. If it was open source it would be available for free. For qualcom based chipsets the subsidiary is code auroa forums(CAF) for Samsung idk. But I stick to it dont pay

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## charge5150 (Oct 9, 2011)

linuxmotion said:


> I say don't pay. Its a scam. There is no way that the ril is available to them from Samsung and not already public for all of us. Usually the the RIL is developed by either the open source community or a subsidiary/affiliate of Samsung. If it was open source it would be available for free. For qualcom based chipsets the subsidiary is code auroa forums(CAF) for Samsung idk. But I stick to it dont pay
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


They do say if you do not like the answer they give me I can decline to pay the The Samsung rep. I can go through the motions and decline to pay, but without proper knowledge of what to look for or ask, I would be at a loss. I have been looking for bad reviews on this site, yet, a lot of positive notes but, from TV and their other products. Most Cell phone questions look like nub users asking how to do something with their phones or touchwiz.

I don't understand why they would want to keep this from the community on a phone that should hit EOL and on an older chipset not being used anymore. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## hhp_211 (Nov 23, 2011)

charge5150 said:


> They do say if you do not like the answer they give me I can decline to pay the The Samsung rep. I can go through the motions and decline to pay, but without proper knowledge of what to look for or ask, I would be at a loss. I have been looking for bad reviews on this site, yet, a lot of positive notes but, from TV and their other products. Most Cell phone questions look like nub users asking how to do something with their phones or touchwiz.
> 
> I don't understand why they would want to keep this from the community on a phone that should hit EOL and on an older chipset not being used anymore. Thanks for the feedback.


justanswer site is not a scam,,, I am one of their experts in their motorcycle forum so I know how the process is,,, yes, the experts are verified by education and work history and all the experts even pay to have themsleves verified through a 3rd party site, among other things... ...it is more as you have said, for general help with general questions although it can go deep into diagnostics and repair stuff it generally does not...

... And as far as having some secret insider knowledge that developers on THIS site dont already know about or have access to would be highly unlikley just as "linuxmotion" & "imnuts" mentioned


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

hhp_211 said:


> justanswer site is not a scam,,, I am one of their experts in their motorcycle forum so I know how the process is,,, yes, the experts are verified by education and work history and all the experts even pay to have themsleves verified through a 3rd party site, among other things... ...it is more as you have said, for general help with general questions although it can go deep into diagnostics and repair stuff it generally does not...
> 
> ... And as far as having some secret insider knowledge that developers on THIS site dont already know about or have access to would be highly unlikley just as "linuxmotion" & "imnuts" mentioned


I like the cut of your jib. ;-) well it seems that the site as you say is good for general answers or even some specific but not highly technical. I appreciate the profesional response.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------

